# Hoyt Kobalt



## Huntinggirl

gobblercrazy said:


> I was just wondering what you people that have shot the Hoyt Kobalt thought about it. I am thinking about getting a new bow and I'm kind of thinking of the Kobalt. I would also need the short draw cams because I have a small DL. Thanks for any advice!



I have not got mine yet, but I do have one on order. Everyone that I have talked to about it has had nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## twb7878

*hoyt shooter*

I have a pink kobalt and I like it. I had a bowtech edge and a trykon sport. The cams on the kobalt are more aggressive, but they are not too hard to get used to. I just had to start mine out on a little less poundage, but now I am able to turn it up higher.


----------



## tdawg21

gobblercrazy said:


> I was just wondering what you people that have shot the Hoyt Kobalt thought about it. I am thinking about getting a new bow and I'm kind of thinking of the Kobalt. I would also need the short draw cams because I have a small DL. Thanks for any advice!


GC,
This is my 12yr old Jordan shooting his 08 Kobalt. We just have sold it cuz he outgrew the draw weight (it was a 30-40lber). He absolutely loved it and I don't think you could go wrong with it. Especially if you're talking about blind hunting. It's super-short at only like 28" A2A. It was also very smooth, really quiet, and he shot it well. I don't think you'd be disappointed with it for sure. BTW: I sold it to varmint204 for his wife about 2 weeks ago. You might want to shoot him a PM to see how she likes it if you're interested in some feedback from another female. Goodluck.

Dawg


----------



## JEvinger

I bought a Kobalt a few months ago. I love it. It has the short ATA that I wanted for treestand hunting and it fit me well. 

I got the 40-50lb range. My last bow was set at around 45. When I started shooting my Kobalt I actually had to turn it down for a little while. The grip is narrow and took some time getting use to because I have larger hards than most women and my prev bow had a wider grip. 

I definately suggest a Kobalt. I love mine.


----------



## gobblercrazy

Im actually still pondering this decision. Ive looked at the Kobalt, but my draw is like 24.5...and thats borderline to the cams you should get. I've also taken a look at the Bowtech Equalizer, and that looks like one nice bow. But can you change either the Equalizer or the Kobalt draw without a press? thanks


----------



## smurphysgirl

Yes, the DL can be changed on the Equalizer without a press. It's just changing the mods, etc.

I enjoy my Equalizer, great speed, draw cycle, etc. All around I think it was the right choice for me.

Have you shot both? Maybe that will help you decide what you like the best.

Happy shopping for your new bow!


----------



## hoytsdaddy

*MY wife*

My wife shoots a Kobalt at 24" and 48 lbs. She loves it and gets good K energy. She took blesbok, impala, gemsbok, and nyala bull this past spring in South Africa with it. ABSOLUTELY AWESOME LAdies rig. She is Hoytsmama in here if you want to post her any questions? Shes here with me know and said shed love to help if you need any assistance. Hoytsdaddy and Hoytsmama


----------



## shawnhunts1

*Kobalt*

I tried 8 different bows this spring looking for a new bow. I shot the kobalt, martin, mathews, browning and darton. I did not have a budget in mind at the time but wanted to actually shoot the bows and see how each one felt in my hands, how hard it was to draw the string back and finally the speed of each using the same arrow with each bow having the same draw weight. I really liked the kobalt and the darton rangerIII. The ranger was 10fps slower then the kobalt at my 24 inch draw. Price tag on the kobalt.....$500.+ price on the darton 239.00. The darton has a smooth draw and is quiet it is worth a try.

shawn


----------



## Princess TT

I just got mine and I LOVE IT....it is such a sweet bow:wink:


----------



## TheBowRange

*Kobalt questions*

I am looking at changing from a Mathews 60lb DXT to a Kobalt. My DXT just does not sit well in my hand and feels like it always wants to tip forward even with the stablizer off. I looked at the AlphaMax but then I checked out the Kobalt. It seems like a sweet little bow. I am not going by price and just want what feels and works best for me. The Kobalt does not have the string supressor like the Alphamax and I was concerned about vibration to the hand. Also, I shoot at about 55lbs and wonder how it will do in the field for elk. The website says 270 at 28 and 60lb but that is with light IBO arrows. Anyone scoped the speed at 55/ 27DL with about 375 grain arrow? Looks like your son had a limbsaver stabilizer. How was that at taking out the vibration?


----------



## bowtechbuffy

If you compare the Kobalt and the Equalizer, I think you'll find that the Equalizer is faster and therefore will give you a narrower pin gap and flatter arrow trajectory. My 2007 Equalizer, set up for hunting at 27" and 60 lbs is shooting a screaming 312 with a 300 grain arrow. That's FAST for a women's bow. It shoots fast and hits HARD. My 2008 tournament Equalizer is shooting a bit slower but that's because I'm shooting 2613's out of it for indoor leagues. The arrows weigh in at over 600 grains and I'm still getting 234 fps out of her. I haven't chrono'd her with my 3D arrows but expect her to be over 300 fps without any trouble. 

That being said, both are great bows. it just depends on what you are comfortable with and what you like. Don't let any of us tell you what to buy, because we each have our own opinions as to what's the best set up for us. You have to find the best setup for you. Of course askign for other people's experience with different bows can be helpful, but don't take it as the end all be all authority on the subject. We all have our preferences and our own biases. When you find the right bow for you, you'll know. 

Good luck and good shooting!!!!


----------



## 1967hoyt

*hey*

how much is a hoyt kobalt new


----------



## pnut711

What are the top 4 short DL bows in your opinion?


----------



## CricketKiller

I haven't shot the Kobalt but I have shot the Trykon Sport. The Trykon Sport is a good shooting bow and if you look at the advertised specs, the Trykon Sport gets the same IBO at 50lbs that the Kobalt gets at 60. 

I currently shoot an Equalizer and love it! But, I'm looking for a backup bow that is in the $200- $300 price range. I've spent days at the bow shop shooting every bow that fits me (27in draw, 48lbs). I shot the PSE Chaos and it chrono'd (with my 340gr arrow) in the mid 230's but the agressiveness of the draw just is not for me. I also shot the Razor Edge and it also chrono'd in the mid 230's and it seemed to draw a bit smoother in my opinion. I haven't chrono'd the Trykon Sport because their machine is down but it seemed to draw like the edge. 

I think they're all decent bows and it really depends on the person and what they like.


----------



## 1967hoyt

*hi*

does anyone know how much a kobalt is new???


----------



## ILMSD

*Hoyt Kobalt - grip*

I bought a Hoyt Kobalt. 25.5 inch draw at 47 lbs. I didn't like the grip at all. However, I purchased a tenacle wrap and wrapped the grip. I'm very satisfied with that.

I might say that it is "wisdom" to be sure and buy what you really want even if the cost is higher. I got in too big of a hurry and considered "price" in my choice of bow.

I shot my sister's "Passion" bow. 44 lbs. It pulls back so easily. I believe that I could easily pull 55 lbs on that bow and hold it back all day.

I'm looking at the new 2010 DR2 by Mathews. I've been told that it's like the older Drenalin bow. $600 price tag. The Z7 is very nice, but it costs $725. The extra price seems to be for the new pattern. I'm going for the DR2.

Draw length on DR2 starts at 25".


----------



## ILMSD

*Kobalt Price*

I paid $450 for my Hoyt Kobalt. I think you can get one now for $400 - $425.

I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## doggey111

*hoyt kobalt...*

Just came across this thread when I was searching to see if it's just me that has problems patterning with this Kobalt. I've figured out that I agree with the other person that I hate the grip, but like the bow. The only other thing we've figured out is that it's VERY unforgiving b/c of the small size of 28" versus the others averaged 31-33 inches. Good for hunting, but not for tournament shooting we don't believe. I've recently talked to others and am going to try out the new Vicxen from Hoyt b/c it's mostly like the Alphamax, much better grip, faster bow, and more accurate than Kobalt. The grip is like that of the Alphamax as well. I think the riser is so small, with no hangover lip, is the only way I can describe it, so when you shoot, it rolls around on your hand versus other grips and risers on bows.


----------



## kaceylynn

I shoot a kobalt. Love it!


----------

